# GT: Dallas (4-7) at Houston (7-4)



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Dallas (4-7) at Houston (7-4)*
# Game info: 8:00 pm EST Wed Nov 19, 2008 # TV: SS​


> The Houston Rockets traded for Ron Artest in the offseason in an attempt to give them some insurance behind injury-prone stars Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady. It’s safe to say the Rockets didn’t anticipate all three players going down with injuries in the same game.
> 
> After finishing their last game without any of their top three scorers, the Rockets hope to have them all back on the court Wednesday night when they host the Southwest Division rival Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2008111910


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirk needs to hit the boards tonight and so does everyone else.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavs need to show upin the 4th QTR..... I'm begging.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Three in a row, now 0-4 at home and 5-3 on the road.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

and 3-0 with Stackhouse on the bench.
I'm glad to see Singleton and William come off the bench and contribute, they brought energy and defense. I really like how versatile they are on the defensive end, hopefully they will get more playing time and keep improving.
If that happens, trade Bass while his value is still high. I'm just disappointed to not see any improvement after the offseason from Bass.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> If that happens, trade Bass while his value is still high. I'm just disappointed to not see any improvement after the offseason from Bass.


I am just disappointed with Bass's frequent TO's. Singleton and Williams have been extraordinarily good taking care of the ball.


----------

